# the chameleons were better than u2 new wave rock legends!! please hail!!! em



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is my definitive statement i always found u2 a bit corny but when i discover the chameleons , those who did monkeyland,were good new wave band.

U2 back than look thin and conservative and drab, compared to the genieous of these guys woaw what a sound and what a band.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i Swear to god they were


----------

